# Possible to install a Dual Tuner?



## sfora2260 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm thinking about purchasing a TiVo TCD540040 and was wondering if there's any way to install a dual tuner in it?

Thanks!


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Absolutely not. You'd have to completely modify the mainboard and software to support two tuners. It's not like installing another tuner in a PC. If you want a dual tuner Tivo you'll have to buy a Tivo that comes with two tuners.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Go buy a dual tuner to begin with. Not that you'd get much use out of it, if your provider is one with limited to no analog.


----------

